# DVT and breastfeeding????



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

After talking to a nurse, Dr and looking up a few things, I am pretty sure I have a blood clot in my left thigh....it started developing about 2 days after my csection, which was a week ago.

I see the Dr tomorow for my post surgery followup, and will be asking for an ultrasound of my thigh to see if that is what it is. I know that if it is DVT, I may not be able to do blood thinners due to my anemia and blood levels right now....we will be discussing a blood transfusion tomorow too, as my levels havent gone up since they dropped right after surgery.

I am currently pumping for a baby in the NICU.....he is starting to take the breast too.

Is there a blood thinner that is safe for breastfeeding/pumping?

Is there another course of treatment I should ask about?

Any advice? I am hoping to make sure the little one gets only mamas milk, and have been struggling from day 1 to make sure of this......I dont really need something messing with that right now.

Ohh and I did ask about which ones are safe while I was at the NICU tonight....and they told me as long as my Dr says it is safe, then they dont have any issues with my milk still being given to the baby.....I just need to know for myself that it will be ok.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

Heparin products, including low molecular weight heparins, and warfarin are both safe for use while breastfeeding. One caveat: preemies should have VitK and coag studies done prior to initiating warfarin therapy and then should be monitored routinely along with the mother as warfarin products interfere with the Vit K-dependent portion of the clotting cascade.

Hope you get to feeling better and that your babe graduates from the NICU soon.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a quick peek at Jack Newman's site and kellymom and didn't see anyhting specific to heparin/warfarin (the most common, I think...at least, that's what my dad was after his DVT). But kellymom did link to Dr. Hale's site, he is the guy that wrote _Medications and Mother's Milk_, and there is a forum for professionals....seems to support safety as mentioned by PP
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1199718692

Hope you and baby are well and home together very soon!


----------

